# Grizzly Bits any good?



## Brett K (Jan 18, 2012)

I am looking at picking up a router bit set for doing some hobbyist cabinet work. I will do maybe one or two things a year that will result in using a router. I also plan on buying the President's Special table too. Are these made by someone else and rebranded?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brent

Yes the Grizzly bit are great, they sale two grades ( green ones and purple ones) the purple ones are the better grade and I have many of both types. the green ones are the same grade as the yellow ones you will see all the time.

Router table made by Yonico

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...625-pantorouter-made-steel-y-router-table.jpg

Router Forums - View Single Post - pantorouter made from steel


===






Brett K said:


> I am looking at picking up a router bit set for doing some hobbyist cabinet work. I will do maybe one or two things a year that will result in using a router. I also plan on buying the President's Special table too. Are these made by someone else and rebranded?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the purple ones as well. They had a 3 bit flush/pattern bit set for around $20 that is a great value in my opinion.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I try and cut around the gristly bits, especially in pork and veal.

Oh, er...


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Great Answer Roger!


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Sound like Roger may have gotten to much snow.

Harold


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's these long Canadian winters. You have to see the humour in everything to be able to cope.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The Warthog said:


> I try and cut around the gristly bits, especially in pork and veal.
> 
> Oh, er...



cabin fever??????


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

kp91 said:


> I like the purple ones as well. They had a 3 bit flush/pattern bit set for around $20 that is a great value in my opinion.


Glad to hear the purple ones are OK. I picked up a 6 bit set of 1/4" shank roundovers that were on sale for $30 but hadn't had a chance to use them yet. I've been satisfied with the green ones so these ought to be fine.


----------

